# Heated Mattress Covers



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am thinking about putting a heated mattress cover/pad on our bed because it is so cold right now in our house and I don't really like the idea of running a ceramic heater all night. However, I am not sure how safe this is for a baby/child. What if my baby (13 months) wets the bed? Will the wetness shock or electracute us/her? I was also thinking about putting it on her own bed whenever we make the transition to her sleeping by herself (around 2 years old). Have you all ever heard of any safety concerns about these heated pads on children's beds?

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## cleanjean (Nov 12, 2007)

We have a heated mattress pad and it is FANTASTIC! The-Best! I used to have trouble getting to sleep when it was too cold but those days are over. Also I think we're saving a lot on heat.

I also thought of putting it on my son's bed but didn't think it was worth it, because I'd never sleep with the worry that he would electrocute himself, set his bed on fire, etc. The cautions are probably the same as with electric blankets, plus I haven't seen any heated pads for twin or toddler beds.

Anyway, at age 3 1/2 he's sleeping in his own bed most nights-- took over a year to transition him gently but finally more often than not he'll stay in his bed all night and not wake us up until dawn. Hurray...







:


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cleanjean, I have had all of those same concerns. I just don't know...

I did find a *Waterproof* Heated Mattress Pad that comes in a twin size. It is at Bed, Bath, and Beyond (http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...=-1&SKU=112149).

Does anyone else have any experience with using a heated mattress pad/cover with a child?

Thanks!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Do you mean an electric blanket?

I don't like to leave them on when I'm in the bed - the thought of sleeping in such a strong magnetic field all night makes me nervous.


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wannabe, No, they are regular mattress covers that are heated. If you look at the link I posted it may explain what I'm talking about. Electric blankets scare me, too!

Joy


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

The pad in the link doesn't say anything about heat...


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pumpkin_Pie, You're right. The pad in the link is not heated. I think I had one of those sleep deprivation moments! I guess my search is still on then! Thanks for pointing that out to me.

Joy


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, here is a different link with a heated AND waterproof twin mattress pad. http://www.jardenstore.com/product.a...=4796&cid=1660


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

How are they heated without electricity? A tank of water by the bed that's heated and then circulated, maybe?


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

They do use electricity, as far as I know. They are just different than electric blankets. You sleep ON these instead of UNDER electric blankets.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy77* 
They do use electricity, as far as I know. They are just different than electric blankets. You sleep ON these instead of UNDER electric blankets.

You couldn't sleep under an electric blanket! They're designed to be under your mattress protector.


----------



## joy77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
You couldn't sleep under an electric blanket! They're designed to be under your mattress protector.

Many people sleep under electric blankets (like you would sleep under a regular blanket). Many sites that sell electric blankets show people sleeping under them. For instance, Amazon does (http://www.amazon.com/Sunbeam-Herrin...5422933&sr=1-7).


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I'm confused about what makes it any less unhealthy to sleep over rather than under - you're still very close to the electric wires/magnetic field, right? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

We've always had one, and have coslept fine with three babies, soon to be a fourth. IMO, doesn't matter WHERE the heat comes from, the pad's no more dangerous than a bunch of blankets or a high thermostat. If you're comfortable and not overheated, then baby isn't either.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Bizarre!

But you're still spending 8+ hours with your whole body in a strong magnetic field. Not something I'd do myself, let alone a small child.


----------

